
Inside the GitHub Systems Where Open Source Lives - WaltPurvis
http://www.theplatform.net/2015/09/24/inside-the-github-systems-where-open-source-lives/
======
kingosticks
I personally don't care how many lines of code it is but why so secretive
about it? Is reverse engineering ruby really easy when you know this?!

~~~
pluma
Shame, probably. Most non-public code bases are not pretty to look at. Heck,
even for most public code bases that still holds true.

